# White on Black



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 1, 2010)

Beginning to realize that I might have to start liking the Majestic as the Emperor is going away.. Really want feedback on the photo as I'm trying to see about a black background and if it works for me....or in this case you'all..Hot damn I speak southern:biggrin::


----------



## Mark (Jun 1, 2010)

:biggrin: I already love the kit. The black looks good to me. For some reason the black background looks more distinguished to me than the lighter colors.

The pen looks great too....


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 1, 2010)

Roy, I think the black looks fine.  As for the kit that is the only Majestic I like.  I am not a big fan of mixing silver and gold as the others do.  I wish they would change the stone in the clip, but overall I really like that kit.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 1, 2010)

Then pen looks great. But, maybe it is the brightness on my monitor maybe it is the black background, but it doesn't look as bright as it ought to IMO


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 1, 2010)

GREAT pen, Roy!!!

If you want to put all your pens on one color for pictures, you can't beat black!!

If you are willing to do different colors for different pics, I would suggest a dark blue, to show the black titanium off a little better.

Casein looks good on ANY background!!!  (IMNSHO!!)


----------



## skiprat (Jun 1, 2010)

Nicely cropped, really clear pic, dust free, fingerprint free, slight angle....looks perfect to me:biggrin:

And the pen ain't too shabby either!!:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya'll i think is the correct spelling of what you are trying to say. :biggrin: I like the contrast, but then i wonder how the pen would look with a different choice of material besides white? on that same background


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe a little more contrast?  The blacks are so blacks and the whites are so white that it gives the top barrel the illusion of being bigger than the cap or the center band.  Maybe that is just the angle?

Nice pen, nice photograph.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments, Andy I didn't photo shop the picture at all just cropped it, I'll photo shop and give it some more contrast and see how it looks.
 Seamus you are right in the spelling of y'all as said by a southerner but remember I'm originally from New York City so spelled as a damn yankee would say it:wink:
Ed, trying to get a background color for all photos that I use for show entries, might give blue a try next, this was don on a piece of glass painted black on the other side.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Roy:
For what it is worth..... I have found that I have to really increase the amount of light when I use a black background. The black "absorbs" all the light, taking away the highlights. I also use a "kicker" or "fill" light just to the right or left of the camera lens. The good news is that you don't really have to worry about ugly shadows with a black background........ GOOD LUCK, and please post the changes and the effects!


----------



## broitblat (Jun 1, 2010)

Great looking pen.

Once I cleaned the dust from my screen, the black background looked fine. 

I agree with the comments about increasing the contrast, however. It makes the pen pop a lot more.  I tried it locally, but for some reason I can't upload the result right now.

  -Barry


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 1, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Thanks for all the comments, Andy I didn't photo shop the picture at all just cropped it, I'll photo shop and give it some more contrast and see how it looks.
> Seamus you are right in the spelling of y'all as said by a southerner but remember I'm originally from New York City so spelled as a damn yankee would say it:wink:
> Ed, trying to get a background color for all photos that I use for show entries, might give blue a try next, this was don on a piece of glass painted black on the other side.




Hey Roy, 
Let me know if you ever find the right answer.

Black is great ----except for black pens, which are some of our nicest offerings

White is good too-----except for white pens and purple is hard to photo with a white background.

Dawn doesn't like ivory (My personal favorite, so far).  Dark brown is good, except for nice wood

Dark (not navy) blue is still the best compromise I have found---but I'm NOT thrilled!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

And as for liking the Majestic to replace the Emperor..... You might as well just get used to liking the pimp stone. If you try to turn you a little casein pimp stone, you'll just end up, one angry Italian! DAMHIKT Nice pen, by the way!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 1, 2010)

It maybe a signal but as I was typing a response we lost power for a few seconds and the computer dropped out so I losy what I typed. I will try again and maybe try typing faster

The pen itself looks as great as all your others.  I think we try too  hard on the photo thing. Any color used as a background is going to give a slightly different appearance because that is the way the mind works. Not everyone is going to see the pen in the same light either. To me the white looks grey on my monitor even though I know it is white. Not all pens look good on one particular background. I tried the all black but trying to keep the dust specs off was more trouble than worth it. If you are going to use black then you need more lighting and I am not a photographer so I will leave that to the pros. Good luck.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pen, photo is clean, clear and focused, but I agree, a little too dark.  The problem with black is that it tends to reflect off of the very edges of the round silver components, making them effectively disappear.   It takes very little of the metal being invisible to make the barrel look underturned.  More light might help, might just blow out the contrast on the details.   I don't know what black shiny background you are using, but you might try the diamond dealers trick and use a piece of thick black velvet.  The black color is still neutral, but the texture seems to make edges and reflections more visible for some reason.  Just a thought.

As for your diction and enunciation, I must agree, you have been in Oklahoma too long, cause you sure didn't learn that at the kosher deli down on the corner in queens.


----------



## Toni (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to agree with Jskeen..pen is awsome Roy(now a big fan of Majestic).


----------



## wizard (Jun 2, 2010)

Outstanding Pen !! Casein blank? The pic looks great as is ! I use black as a background for a large number of my pictures. The black background helps emphasize and enhance the beauty of the white pen.


----------



## fiferb (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree about the contrast on this one. The pen looks grey to me. Beautiful work by the way.


----------



## skywizzard (Jun 2, 2010)

The pen looks great, like the background and nothing wrong with speaking "Southern".  I haven't tried the Majestic yet, but guess I will have to...


----------



## avbill (Jun 2, 2010)

*Fine looking pen*

Good Morning Roy,
  Your exposure is under exposed by ½ to ¾ of a stop.  And there is no life in the object of the photograph.   The sharp contract helps you in this photograph. 

  If you are using a light tent-- move the lights /point the lights forward about 3-4 inches There is a 1 ½ stop difference between the foreground and background from the pen.  Should be closer.  If you are using glass as a reflection that has been painted black you should be getting a better reflection. From the glass./   Your results is  underexposed. The slightly grey foreground and the absolute black of the background tip me off as the image is underexposed and the lights are not set properly.  A photo tent and two or three light should give you even light throughout the tent. 
  Your light source is long and linear.  In this photo it works, because of the stark contract between the object[white]  and background.[black] Do not except this to happen all the time.  

  Remember Johnny Cash.  Black on Black.  The choice of background colors is a personal choice. Because of the underexposed of the image you lose the deep reflection in the glass. Ultimately losing image Quality.   As   “BIG ED”   said a deep blue is good.   But a crushed velveteen in purple, blue, black and green work well Too. 
  Tip:  Photographing with a dark background:  Set up your background first and photograph the background so you can see the texture of the fabric.  Then put the object [pen] into play.  Do this first with a light meter and then do it without a light meter and see how [your eye] can see the difference in the quality of light.


Look at Lou Metcalf web site he uses black and the object always sparkle.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 2, 2010)

Roy l think the black takes away the shine of the plating, also it's a beautiful looking pen,


----------



## BKelley (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful pen, great photo.  As for the Southern part, just remember, "If a cat has kittens in the oven that don't make them biscuits!!"  I do really like the ivory on the black background.

Ben


----------



## barkisini (Jul 11, 2010)

Backround looks good and the pen is awesome!

But "y'all" is singular; plural is "all y'all."


----------



## aggromere (Jul 11, 2010)

I just started back turning pens after moving late last year.  I have noticed that some of the pen kit vendors have discontinued several models.  Does anyone know why or if the manufacturers like dayacom are coming out with some new models and if and when any of the vendors will be picking them up?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> And as for liking the Majestic to replace the Emperor..... You might as well just get used to liking the pimp stone. If you try to turn you a little casein pimp stone, you'll just end up, one angry Italian! DAMHIKT Nice pen, by the way!


 


There has to be something better coming - cuz this lil lady thinks that "pimp" chip is nothin more than that .... and it doesn't spell classy to me.

Your pen is very nice other than my prejudice against the manufacturer of the kit :wink:

_Mrs._


----------



## jtdesigns (Jul 11, 2010)

I use speed lights with a cheap wireless trigger so I can set my f-stop to >6 (for good detail and to throw background dark).  The speed lights (off camera flash). Only expose my subject which will sparkle against a jet black background.  Is this overkill?  Maybe, but I got tired of getting mediocre results with constant light.   A really great resource for this kind of lighting that I am a die hard fan is www.strobist.com


----------



## wizard (Jul 11, 2010)

Roy, Your pen looks fantastic !!! The color in the picture can easily be by fixed by using a gray card to adjust your white balance. You can get one for $2.49 at B and H photo. You can find it at:  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/231564-REG/Delta_98705C_Gray_Card_4.html. 
Regards, Doc


----------



## termitepenman (Jul 11, 2010)

A black background certainly works for this pen.  What tpye of blank is it?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 11, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ed, trying to get a background color for all photos that I use for show entries, might give blue a try next, this was don on a piece of glass painted black on the other side.



I was waiting on the laser and saw this thread. So I took the liberty to
bump the levels a little and change the background color. Sue me. :tongue:


----------

